# Question: Stereo not working



## Habsguy26 (May 28, 2013)

Put in a used sony xplode (09 model) in my chrysler neon yesterday. Worked fine. Went to the store last night, and all of a sudden the stereo went really loud, even when the volume was on "1". 

Leave to go to work this morning and the darn thing doesn't have power at all. Checked my amp wire, all of the fuses (I think, checked all of them under neath the hood and the in the dash, including the one in the stereo itself, all are fine). All of the appropriate wires have power after I checked them with a test light, and the stereo does not smell like it was fried. I am stumped. Anyone have any answers?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Habsguy26 said:


> Put in a used sony xplode (09 model) in my chrysler neon yesterday. Worked fine. Went to the store last night, and all of a sudden the stereo went really loud, even when the volume was on "1".
> 
> Leave to go to work this morning and the darn thing doesn't have power at all. Checked my amp wire, all of the fuses (I think, checked all of them under neath the hood and the in the dash, including the one in the stereo itself, all are fine). All of the appropriate wires have power after I checked them with a test light, and the stereo does not smell like it was fried. I am stumped. Anyone have any answers?


 Pull the head unit check the fuses behind it? Check your ground while your in there.........


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

First off, what kind of car do you have? I have a Grand AM and they come with stock AMP's, that always causes and issue when installing new audio hardware. Check your back truck behind the interior (if you can open it without destroying it) and look for a box that has probably 4-5 wires going into a adapter into it. If so unplug it and plug it back in and it should be working fine. Otherwise I would check the back components of your head unit/radio. If they are all in tact/plugged in unplug them and plug them back in. You can also reset your fuses on the left hand side of your steering wheel most likely if that is where your's are located. Go to your local mechanic if you don't want to mess with fuses/don't know which one's are which. He should do it very quickly for free if he isn't an ***.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

JayMan4724 said:


> First off, what kind of car do you have? I have a Grand AM and they come with stock AMP's, that always causes and issue when installing new audio hardware. Check your back truck behind the interior (if you can open it without destroying it) and look for a box that has probably 4-5 wires going into a adapter into it. If so unplug it and plug it back in and it should be working fine. Otherwise I would check the back components of your head unit/radio. If they are all in tact/plugged in unplug them and plug them back in. You can also reset your fuses on the left hand side of your steering wheel most likely if that is where your's are located. Go to your local mechanic if you don't want to mess with fuses/don't know which one's are which. He should do it very quickly for free if he isn't an ***.


 No factory amp in a dodge Neon, the head unit "worked fine at first"............:blush:


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> No factory amp in a dodge Neon, the head unit "worked fine at first"............:blush:


The head unit doesn't have anything to do with the Stock AMP. A Stock AMP would power the back and in some cases all of them.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

JayMan4724 said:


> The head unit doesn't have anything to do with the Stock AMP. A Stock AMP would power the back and in some cases all of them.



Factory is same word as stock, there is no STOCK AMP in a DODGE NEON period, never was........Neon's are cheap cars that had very few option's to them. Certainly not ANY stock amp!


----------



## JayMan4724 (Jun 1, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> Factory is same word as stock, there is no STOCK AMP in a DODGE NEON period, never was........Neon's are cheap cars that had very few option's to them. Certainly not ANY stock amp!


So is my 99 grand am, you'd be surprised.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

JayMan4724 said:


> So is my 99 grand am, you'd be surprised.


 What does an Amp in a Grand Am have to do with a Dodge Neon? opcorn:


----------

